# Surf Tournament Report



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Yesterday the son and I fished the South Jersey Surfcasters' Tournament in Wildwood Crest. 

With the remnants of the Nor'Easter still hanging around conditions started out nasty with only a few short stripers caught in the morning rough water. 

The west wind knocked the surf down a bit  and the weeds got progressively worse  _but_ 18 to 24 inch blues moved into the 2nd slough by mid-morning and hung around . We fished on the "B" team and we came in 4th; our "A" team placed 1st. 

After the tournament we went to a beach on the Delaware Bay side of the Cape to try for some bass but only 20 to 33 inch bluefish were there; we caught about a dozen on the incoming water. They were freshly spawned out and hungry.

With the poor expectations going in with the weather, it really turned into a fun day for us.

Next Saturday is the Delaware Valley Surf Anglers' Tournament in Sea Isle.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Way to go Sarge and son. 4th AIn't bad, but fishing and fishing with good company is all the reward one should need  That there is the real 1st Place prize. Keep the reports coming, and maybe be able to hook up with you on the Jersey or Delaware surf. Need to get my Delaware sand permit, and heck, a Jersey one wouldn't hurt the wallet too much, I would hope!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Shaggy, you are right, but the competition is fun and my boy loves the tournament atmosphere. Great camaraderie is enjoyed with both your teammates on one level and your competitors on another.

To fish the tournaments, entrants usually don't need the municipality's annual 4x4 pass, they are waived or a minimal cost daily special event pass is offered. The tournaments are a good way to get exposed to many different beaches (and types of beach). We fish the shallow, flat beaches of Wildwood in South Jersey to the structure intense, steep beaches in North Jersey too. Each type has its techniques and strategies for the prevalent species and consistently putting fish on the beach week in and week out is an accomplishment.

I would really like to try AI, I have passes up here for Island Beach State Park, Corson's Inlet State Park and Brigantine. Buggy access to Brigantine has significant closures and Corson's is closed the entire summer for Plovers. Unfortunately, the one that's open all year, IBSP sells 7000+ supposed "Sportfishing Permits" to every soccer mom with a SUV. To say it gets crowded on weekends is an understatement. It is a nitetime affair there during the summer.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*hey rod you've got mail*

yeah i hear you on the soccer mom disaster its the same here. i fished the bethany tournament and gary was there. to say it was rough is an understatement. 12oz wouldn't hold with the 12'breakers we faced.


----------

